# Chevy Sevice Follow Up Questionairs...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

For those of you out there that have had your Cruze into a Chevy dealer for service, who has gotten a follow up survey on the service (phone call, e-mail, snail mail)? The Honda and Mazda dealers that I purchased from always did a follow up mail survey on service. I didn't have many, and nearly all were simple oil/filter changes, but you could count on a survey from them about a week after you were there.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Always.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep. A survey card attached to my invoice and a follow up phone call.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, each time, and each time I've commented on _both_ *dealership* and *GM* _shortcomings_, but I have NEVER heard anything from GM.

...IMHO, GM simply uses the "surveys" as *buffers* between them and poor performances--from _both_ dealerships and GM itself.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes, each time, and each time I've commented on _both_ *dealership* and *GM* _shortcomings_, but I have NEVER heard anything from GM.
> 
> ...IMHO, GM simply uses the "surveys" as *buffers* between them and poor performances--from _both_ dealerships and GM itself.


My past experience with a now defunct Ford dealer tends to have me agreeing with you. Although, after complaing to Ford several times, about three months after I got rid of the offending vehicle, Ford people descended on the dealership and closed it down. No, it wasn't just my complaints!

I'm going to suggest a couple of sticky forums for here. How about an "Atta Boy" forum for dealerships that have made you a satisfied customer. And in a like fashion, an "Ah Sh.... forum for the dealers that have failed to fix your Cruze problem. I think if names start being dropped publicly, attitudes might change. At least Stacey and friends would have something to act on with the posters. I'm saying to be honest, factual, and produce a copy of the survey form in your post. No ranting, flaming, or non-factual verbiage. I'd let the Admin. start these if allowed.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm going to suggest a couple of sticky forums for here. How about an "Atta Boy" forum for dealerships that have made you a satisfied customer.


Great idea. Keep it positive and professional.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The reason that I did not even consider Ford when deciding on a new car is because of the service at the Ford dealer closest to me. Rarely is the job done right on my Ford van.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

My Chevy dealer is awesome. And a mile away. And they will give me a loner if I ever needed one. I just have needed to take them up on it. Love my Cruze!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> My Chevy dealer is awesome. And a mile away. And they will give me a loner if I ever needed one. I just have needed to take them up on it. Love my Cruze!


So why didn't you name the dealership so others would know in your area?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

The GM issued surveys are the report card for the dealer. Dealers can lose inhouse warranty authorization powers and recieve other penalties if their customer satisfaction scores are too low. As for if GM corporate cares what you say on the survey? Ive ever only once seen someone higher up come to the dealer just because of a survey


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

maven said:


> The GM issued surveys are the report card for the dealer. Dealers can lose inhouse warranty authorization powers and recieve other penalties if their customer satisfaction scores are too low. As for if GM corporate cares what you say on the survey? Ive ever only once seen someone higher up come to the dealer just because of a survey


Correct answer. I got a survey on the Cobalt I just took in, and am expecting one on the Cruze that I picked up today. Those surveys are VERY important to the dealer. If you slam them on the survey, they will know about it. Despite what you're told, those surveys are NOT anonymous. Slam your dealer on the survey and see how you're treated next time.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> Correct answer. I got a survey on the Cobalt I just took in, and am expecting one on the Cruze that I picked up today. Those surveys are VERY important to the dealer. If you slam them on the survey, they will know about it. Despite what you're told, those surveys are NOT anonymous. Slam your dealer on the survey and see how you're treated next time.


You are also 100% correct, the dealer knows exactly who said what.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, yet, those same dealers, unfortunately, DON'T LEARN from those surveys...or slams!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to recieve follow up surveys in the mail on my other GM vehicles but I've never got one on the Cruze even though they've done 2 warranty replacements of my A/C compressor. The dealership always calls a few days afterward to see if I'm OK but nothing from GM. I think they do stuff by email now. Maybe they've got my email wrong.

BTW, my dealer's service department is excellent. About 5 years ago when I first started using them they had a promotion called "spin to win". If you brought in your mailed survey to the dealership you could select a slip of paper from a big bowl and you would win whatever prize was inside. I won $100 one time and $5 another. I started getting Pavlovian reactions when I got a new survey in the mail - I couldn't wait to get down to the dealer to see what I'd won. Finally I went down there again about 6 months later after another survey and they looked at me like I was an idiot. "We don't do that anymore", lol.

I always try to take surveys back to the dealer to build a good relationship. I did get a satisfaction survey after I bought the car (nothing anymore for service, like I said) and I took it down there. They weren't all that happy because the new surveys have you fill in the answers online at a GM website. I told the dealer he could use the form, which had a special code printed as a password, to fill in the survey himself. He said GM could detect from the IP address that the dealership was filling out the form instead of the customer so they couldn't use the survey.

I really liked that "spin to win" when it was going on, lol.


----------

